# Off leash training and boundaries...



## wesleyb (Jun 11, 2008)

Well i took alex to the national park today and one of my GF's friends was there with their dog. Their dog was mellow, handled herself well and well alex played the part of a high drive GSD. We all know what that is. 

But any how, this couple could take their dog off leash and it would follow them anywhere. It would stay behind the owner at all times and would come when called. Granted alex can come when called but only during certain stimulus. if there is a rabbit in the backyard i can forget about her coming when called but we're workign on that. How could i get alex to stay at my side at all times or does that just take more and more training with the leash and teaching her to heel at my side? Like i've been doing at training classes, will that teach her to do that or is there other techniques? 

And another thing boundaries. When i go outside ill have alex on a long trailer leash about 30' long i suppose. She can run around in the backyard all she wants as much as she wants. We live out in the woods and do not have a fence so there is not really the threat of her getting hit by a car. There are a few people that live out where we live but its 2PM and not a car has drove by all day. But anyhow am i doing right with the trailer on her and when she steps out of my boundaries for her i tell her no and bring her back to the center of the yard? Or are there better ways to teach a dog boundaries...? 

EDIT: BTW Alex is almost 9mo's ATM, Female GSD..


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't laugh until you try this...

Pee in a spray bottle, thoroughly rinsed first. Go "mark" your invisible fence. Then walk the dog along the line. Say no if it goes outside your marked territory, praise for staying inside.

Cost: water/tea/coffee/beer you drank. Not only serves as boundary for your dog, but is a no trespassing sign for other dogs & critters.

Smells, they get, better than we'll ever fully understand.

Seriously, stop laughing! Just try it!


----------



## wesleyb (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been told im full of sh!t, but i doubt i have enough piss in me to mark my whole yard of about 3 acres... But it seems like it could work, LOL


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that doesn't come close to working.


> Originally Posted By: dOgDon't laugh until you try this...
> 
> Pee in a spray bottle, thoroughly rinsed first. Go "mark" your invisible fence. Then walk the dog along the line. Say no if it goes outside your marked territory, praise for staying inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dOgDon't laugh until you try this...
> 
> Pee in a spray bottle, thoroughly rinsed first. Go "mark" your invisible fence. Then walk the dog along the line. Say no if it goes outside your marked territory, praise for staying inside.
> 
> ...


That's the first time I've heard this. Not discrediting it, but... Odd.

What I would do for the off leash walking is keep up the training on all of her commands. Make sure she has a 100% recall. Start teaching Focus, a really helpful command for offleash and everyday activity. Also, make sure she has a solid Leave it. I think these commands are a must.

As for the long line, Apollo knows the limits in our yard, never had to pee to mark the boundaries, but he knows better than to leave the yard. Obviously we still supervise him, but since he was a pup, he just knows. Zeus is usually good about staying in the yard, but we've had to chase him down once or twice.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadthat doesn't come close to working


How do you know?


----------



## wesleyb (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea, i am teaching alex leave it but i havent tried too much with the focus technique. Not really good at that one, i guess i have to read up on it. Today when i worked with her we did a bit of off leash obedience and she did really good. Just me not holding her leash and her heeling next to me. She did really good.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no it doesn't seem like it will work. no, no, no. LoL.


> Originally Posted By: BlacknRedI've been told im full of sh!t, but i doubt i have enough piss in me to mark my whole yard of about 3 acres... But it seems like it could work, LOL


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

KodeeGirl, KodeeGirl, i've spent alot of time in the woods and on farms. inadvertently i've done it. you're funny!!!!! oh yeah, don't forget about camping. LoL.


> Originally Posted By: KodeeGirl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadthat doesn't come close to working
> ...


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

That's good! Just keep working the the commands until she is completely reliable. Focus and Leave It are commands that they can learn quickly, but to be reliable it takes a while before they're solid. It took Apollo about a month before his Leave It was solid. We still work on it as well as other commands. Zeus' Leave It isn't solid yet, but it's getting there. You just have to keep working at it.


----------

